# all the aires spain and portugal



## mauriceheather1 (May 27, 2008)

just had email from vicarious books that there new book on all the aires in spain and portugal is available from jan 13 and im leaving on the 13th what a bitch


----------



## tuftey (Nov 21, 2008)

mine ordered as i got the email as well


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

mauriceheather1 said:


> just had email from vicarious books that there new book on all the aires in spain and portugal is available from jan 13 and im leaving on the 13th what a bitch


Can you not get up to the Shepton show the weekend before & buy it on their stand?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Bit late to say this now, probably, but I bought one yesterday at Shepton. The chap sold me the French Aires book and the new one for £21, which I thought was pretty good.


----------

